# Too good to be true?



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

I was looking around for possible substrates to use for a planted tank. I looked at BBB, Flourite, and Eco-Complete. During my search I stumbled upon aquariumplants.com

They sell product from other companies, but also have their own. They had their very own substrate for sale. Here's the link:http://www.aquariumplants.com/Freshwater_Aquarium_Plant_Substrate_p/ss.htm

It seems to be too good to be true. It cost about half as much than other products such as Eco-Complete and flourite. It also includes free shipping and guarantees to outperform other planted substrates.

Has anyone had experience with this substrate?


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

i have known about this company for quite some time..they do have good products..but it would cost about $300 to do a 125 gallon tank...that's an awful lot of money..something for those of wealth...


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

True. I am planning on changing our the substrate in my 55 gallon tank with the aquariumplants.com substrate. It would be $65 with free shipping.... Cheaper than running to the store and buying the same amount of flourite...


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

My guess is that it's probably pretty good stuff. You'd think a plant company would have an idea of how to make a good substrate, right?


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

You have a good point there. I think I was just surprised at the fact that it is a fraction of the price compared to others. However, I do realize that they sell a wide variety of products and therefore don't depend on such a huge profit off of the substrates....

I do wonder however about "worn-out" substrate. About how lkong does it take for substrate to run out of nutrients, if it ever does. What do you do then?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You either add more fertilizer or replace the substrate, of course. I find that you can expect about 3 years out of it before really having to do either, but that last year won't usually give optimum results.
I have an old jug of ecocomplete on my porch that will still grow anything, and it's 5 years old. Hmm.... maybe a new plant tank is in my future; the one in my room needs a serious overhaul...


----------



## llamas (Jun 29, 2009)

What exaatly do you mean add more fertilizer. As in root tabs? I have also made a liquid fertilizer using the PPS-Pro method. Would the substrate absorb that if it is running low on nutrients?


----------

